

How  Your Nonprofit Landing Pages Can Increase Conversions Tomorrow - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/landing-pages/nonprofit-landing-pages

======
ronsela
A single compelling image, along with the right (short) messaging can make for
very effective nonprofit landing pages. Together with the single call to
action, this can increase conversions in a very short time.

